# Rough-N-Ready Slingshots by A+



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Here is a cross post from the Secret Santa thread after I received my present from A+

---------------

Some days just get better and better.

After a wonderful morning as described here http://slingshotforu...ruitment-drive/

I arrived home to find a package in the mail from 'The land of the free and the home of the brave'









OMG thank you so much Perry for my secret santa present. This truly is a masterpiece in slingshot design!

I do however have to pull you up on your blatant false advertising regarding your 'Rough-N-Ready' line of slingshots.

Firstly: "*Rough*". Nope. Sorry this just doesn't cut it with me. There is nothing rough at all about this beautiful catty. The finish and workmanship is purely superb! If you call this rough, I can't wait till I own one of your exotics. I am now saving for a PS-2 in Classic Bamboo.

Secondly: "*Ready*". Sure it had bands attached and was ready to shoot out of the box. However I just spent 20+ minutes holding and admiring this lovely piece unable to shoot it while I drool over its beauty!

Thank you so much man. I feel very special owning this and it will be taking the crown as my most favourite sling in my collection.

Again, thank you and I wish you and your family a very merry Xmas and happy new year!

*Looky what I own peeps! For anyone who wants to own an absolute first class sling shot at a bargain basement price, you cannot, I repeat, you cannot go past one of these wonders!*


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i want one so bad.
how long did shipping take?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Post marked Nov 19, recieved Dec 02.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm doing my best to keep the "Rough-N-Ready" series in stock (that's something new) so they can ship out ASAP.









My "Signature Series" slingshots still take on average 14 business days to complete and ship due to the amount of orders I process, and my "other" responsibilities.


----------



## northern lights (Oct 31, 2010)

I sure like mine also great deal I,ve been shooting mine now for three weeks. Mine was smooth & Ready but rough & ready sounds better. Love the pinky hole!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

northern lights said:


> I sure like mine also great deal I,ve been shooting mine now for three weeks. Mine was smooth & Ready but rough & ready sounds better. Love the pinky hole!!!










Thanks NL!!! Glad you like it!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a large shopping bag full of slingshots right now, many bought and many I've made. As far as I am concerned, there is no better slingshot than the ones Perry makes.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I have a large shopping bag full of slingshots right now, many bought and many I've made. As far as I am concerned, there is no better slingshot than the ones Perry makes.


Thanks DH!!! You're the best!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I have a large shopping bag full of slingshots right now, many bought and many I've made. As far as I am concerned, there is no better slingshot than the ones Perry makes.


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------

